# fucking apartment people please help.



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

due to me moving to a new apartment soon I cannot get the corn snakes like I had wanted (they don't allow them) but they do allow lizards, just nothing the size of an iguanna any suggestions on what I should get for a 46 gal? perferably something I can handle.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

How wide is the cage? If it's decently wide (more than 12" wide) a bearded dragon would work well in there.

-PK


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

or a skink


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i say beardie too


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Skinks are interesting, but I find them pretty boring.

As mentioned, if the cage is wide enough you can put a beardie in there. BUT. If you get it as a baby you'll have to keep it something smaller at first. A baby bearded dragon would have a helluva time catching crickets and such in a 46 gal. Think something along the lines of a 10 gallon for an outright baby.

THe pluses of a beardie are that they're pretty much the best herp 'pet'. They have quite the personality and are very socialable. And they're fun to watch while they hunt their crickets and such... I would just make sure to do some reading on them before you get one, to make sure you have the tank set up properly.

No other suggestions come to mind right off the top of my head. But I guess it really depends if you want a show piece, something that will hide all the time, or something you can handle a lot.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Just ignore them and get snakes








How would they know anyways, do they come in and look around?


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

acid, yeah they come in and look around damn bastards

Mettle, I really want something I can handle alot, but ive heard that it'll stress them out if I do, I do however have a 55gal. I can upgrade too soon.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

if you want something you can handle alot i say go with a small dog or a hamster. a chinese water dragon would be cool tho


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't want something I can handle that much just once-twice a week for a half hour each time so i'll be able to clean out their cage.

(its alot when you compare it to my old red headed agama, or my anoles I had when I was younger)


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

get a beardie, if you will upgrade the tank.

Or get a cornsnake and hide it when they come to look


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

would a beardie do good in a 55gal?

if so what information can I get on them? and can anyone post some pics of their beardies tank set up?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Only thing with a bearded dragon is the fact it needs live food. Insects to be exact. Either crickets (which are noisey and smell) or something else like a type of roach or silk worms even. A varied diet is always best... In addition they do eat veggies and such... I just mentioned this in case you're not allowed to, or don't have room to, keep live insects on hand. Going out and buying them every day will get old very fast.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

meal worms sound ok? I can keep thoes things pretty easily and their quiet, but I can also keep crickets if not, I had to for my red headed agama.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Bearded dragons need LARGE enclosure... i would go with the corn snake anyways.... 1 bearded dragon 55G is 2 small... you need at least a 125G and that would be good for 2-4 Bearded Dragons.


----------

